

   I’m sorry, but PHP sucks - nickb
http://maurus.net/resources/programming-languages/php/

======
kogir
I've personally encountered the 64 bit integer problem, but back before it was
well documented. The suggested solution on most sites I found involved string
operations. We of course did it right (and similarly to the article's
solution), but c'mon.

------
lolwut
Don't worry! The BWAAAAAAMBUALNCE is coming!

